# Signs of Pre-molt in a Scorpion



## Erebus (Oct 7, 2013)

What are some things I can look for to see if my scorpions are in pre-molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 7, 2013)

Fatness, inactivity, refusal to eat, new exoskeleton visible through pleural membrane, just to name the big ones.

I have noticed that when they are fat, they will poop, and then slim down, usually within a week or two. But when in pre-molt, they won't poop, and will stay fat until they molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Erebus (Oct 7, 2013)

Okay, thanks. Seems like the only one my scorpions are exhibiting in the fact that they are fat.


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm no expert, i can only tell you what i've seen with my two emps which have molted several times in my care now. They will get extremely fat, they look like little sausages. They'll stop eating. If you try to tong feed them they might kill the prey but won't eat it. And a few days before they molt they will go into hiding, try not to disturb them, they will molt and stay in hiding while the new exoskeleton hardens. And then all of a sudden you'll see a bigger scorpion walking around, not fat anymore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 10, 2013)

1.	general fatness.
2.	dull color
3.	refusal to eat
4.	often a new exo can be seen through the membrane
5.	they tend to keep their tails to their side (species dependent)
6.	defensive behavior, instead of running away they’ll usually just try to sting or tail whip you away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

